# Specialized helmet ok?



## sponger78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Is it ok to ride with Specialized brand helmet if you don't ride a Specialized bike? I don't wanna look too much of a noob and I don't want to wear my Giro mt helmet. I'm getting a new one, if I can find one in my size locally. It's suppose to be a nice weekend I want to ride hopefully I find one I like, so I don't have to order one and wait for it to ship.


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sure it is ok, Pick a helmet that you like and that will protect your noggin. If anybody ever says anything to about not having a specialized bike with a specialized helmet, tell them to suck a nut. Then take a big sniff in the air and ask them when was the last time they washed their jersey.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

sponger78 said:


> Is it ok to ride with Specialized brand helmet if you don't ride a Specialized bike? I don't wanna look too much of a noob and I don't want to wear my Giro mt helmet. I'm getting a new one, if I can find one in my size locally. It's suppose to be a nice weekend I want to ride hopefully I find one I like, so I don't have to order one and wait for it to ship.


Is it okay for me to have a Trek cycling computer & Bontrager (Trek) tires on my specialized?

Of course it is.

Get a helmet that is comfortable, no matter what the brand is.

I'm thinking about getting a Volkwagen-Trek cycling jersey.... while I may not have a Trek... I do drive a VW


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

You're kidding, right? 

You can wear anything you want. 

And if you don't find a helmet this weekend, put on your "mountain bike helmet" and go for a ride. NOBODY cares what brand names are on your clothing or accessories, or whether they're supposed to be for one kind of riding or some other kind.

Wear and ride what is comfortable and functional for you. FORGET all the style crap. It's crap.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Mountain bike helmet, with the visor removed. Whether I'm doing road, mountain, or just going to school.

If the Fashion Police want me to pay a citation, they need to get a judge to order it. I just don't see that happening.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Sounds like a winner to me! Doesn't matter what the brand/logo is, go out there and have some fun! I have a Trek helmet w/ a Specialized bike.


----------



## Blackss06 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a specialized helmet but not a specialized bike. Also have specialized bottle cages, I must be in big trouble. That's the great thing about cycling, you can do whatever you want just go ride.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that at all. I have a specialized saddle and shoes that I use mostly on a Giant bike. No ones going to really care so go for it.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

There a pro teams using Specialized helmets on non-Specialized bikes. 

Don't take my word for it.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

spade2you said:


> There a pro teams using Specialized helmets on non-Specialized bikes.
> 
> Don't take my word for it.


I forgot to mention that one, glad someone else did. Looks like he has at least gloves and helmet; maybe saddle, shoes and other stuff.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

sponger78 said:


> Is it ok to ride with Specialized brand helmet if you don't ride a Specialized bike? I don't wanna look too much of a noob and I don't want to wear my Giro mt helmet. I'm getting a new one, if I can find one in my size locally. It's suppose to be a nice weekend I want to ride hopefully I find one I like, so I don't have to order one and wait for it to ship.


Interesting question, as cyclists do have some peculiar social customs but this is not one of them. As a matter of practicality, most bike brands don't make helmets and many people find only one brand fits them best.

David


----------



## sponger78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks guys, I used the specialized helmet a couple times. Got a Bell today at LBS $120 plus total along with a computer, couple of h2o bottles, and a bottle cage. Sweet deal!:thumbsup:


----------



## nathan84318 (Aug 7, 2007)

If you wear a Specialized helmet and do not ride a Specialized bike, the cycling gods will curse your every move.


----------

